# Avatar/sign



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Please could you help me .I would like to add my membership number to my avatar picture .I have tried but just end up with the link numbers/letters not the ttoc logo with my number 01988 in it? Cheers Marcus


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have a go with the code below, without the stars

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01988&user=127ultima[/img*]


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you for the help now how do I get this link so the logo and numbers go below my avatar ? instead of the link as a link ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to copy the code from above into your signature and remove only the stars you still need the tags

[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01988&user=127ultima


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

How can I add the TTOC banner under my avatar and change the colour of my username to blue in the 'who's on line' listings? 
I'm sure they used to be there :?

My membership number is 1850...renewed yesterday 

Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cannuck said:


> How can I add the TTOC banner under my avatar and change the colour of my username to blue in the 'who's on line' listings?
> I'm sure they used to be there :?
> 
> My membership number is 1850...renewed yesterday
> ...


pm nem and he'll sort it for you


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like all is sorted now.....thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rich


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for that now how do i get rid of the forum newbee bit under my avatar ?


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> cannuck said:
> 
> 
> > How can I add the TTOC banner under my avatar and change the colour of my username to blue in the 'who's on line' listings?
> ...


As above....though mine changed before I had chance to pm Nem :!: Perhaps I was too impatient and didn't give the system time to catch up 

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have a go with the code below, without the stars
> 
> [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01988&user=127ultima[/img*]


Or even like this...

```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01988&user=127ultima[/img]
```
Just select all, copy and paste...


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice it should be ok now cheers Marcus


----------



## bluetoaster (Mar 4, 2011)

cannuck said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > cannuck said:
> ...


*Who's NEM???*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bluetoaster said:


> *Who's NEM???*


He is the Chairman of the TTOC and his real name is Nick, if you send a pm just put Nem in the "find a member" section and hit add to reach him.

Charlie


----------

